# Dummys guide to fitting Apexi Boost Control Kit?



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has a dummys guide to fitting the apexi boost control kit for the apexi ecu? 

I would like to fit this myself and save the cost of going to a tuner. 

Chris


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

id be interested in this too


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I have my kit ready to fit but no idea what to do lol


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

same as above ^^^ could get pics if needed


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Looks like this is a popular task we are unsure how to do lol. So if someone is available to help it would be a lifesaver.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Right i have found some info but tbh this is not dummy style enough for me lol 

Apexi PowerFC FAQ

Apexi PowerFC FAQ

Links to many other interesting apexi fc info can be found on his homepage
Apexi PowerFC FAQ


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Surely someone has fitted a boost control kit themselves that could help out here?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

How urgent do you need this i'll be doing mine in the next few weeks?
Will post up a how to on my build thread if you want?
Cheers

bob


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Im not in any major rush. You know what its like when you have something sitting there though you just want to fit it lol.

That will be great if you can do that though


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Will do!

bob


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> How urgent do you need this i'll be doing mine in the next few weeks?
> Will post up a how to on my build thread if you want?
> Cheers
> 
> bob



Will be looking out for this as i also have one to fit.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Also got one on its way if the volcano allows it...

We should have done a group buy and saved a bit


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Monk2 said:


> Also got one on its way if the volcano allows it...
> 
> We should have done a group buy and saved a bit


But i bet nobody would get one for £100 like mine brand new even in the best group buy ever lol.


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

typerchris said:


> But i bet nobody would get one for £100 like mine brand new even in the best group buy ever lol.


My brand new boxed one was 80 quid.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

RB26 240Z said:


> My brand new boxed one was 80 quid.


and i thought i got a deal, where did you get yours?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

plugging in the wiring is straightforward. What gets to be a bit troublesome is getting the vacuum lines right - in a nutshell, take the vacuum source off the bottom of the plenum, run that direct to the boost solenoid, then output into the wastegates. Then plug everything else off.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> plugging in the wiring is straightforward. What gets to be a bit troublesome is getting the vacuum lines right - in a nutshell, take the vacuum source off the bottom of the plenum, run that direct to the boost solenoid, then output into the wastegates. Then plug everything else off.


I think i get what you mean but really after something fool proof lol. hopefully we should have it up here soon as it looks like a popular topic.


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

typerchris said:


> and i thought i got a deal, where did you get yours?


Bought lots of new bits from a chap that was selling parts he had bought for his GTR brand new Apexi Power FC and hand control unit £420 and the Apexi boost control unit was £80.00 and they are all boxed and that was not the best buy of the day x2 Nismo AFM boxed £120 and x6 Nismo purple injectors for £140 i could also upset you with what i paid for a set of Tomei cams and pullys but it will make you cry.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Arrrhhh go on we're man enough to take it!

bob


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Arrrhhh go on we're man enough to take it!
> 
> bob


£400

Set of Tomei Cams.
Set of Tomei Pullys.
Set of Splitfire Coil Packs.
Set of Nissan belts alt/power/air con.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

:bawling:
bugger i thought id be able to take it.......
:chuckle:
bob


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> :bawling:
> bugger i thought id be able to take it.......
> :chuckle:
> bob


Sorry Bob also forgot about the Nismo thermostat.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Noooooooooooooooooooo make it stop!!!!!

bob


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo make it stop!!!!!
> 
> bob


LOL.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

omg that has to be some of the best deals i have ever seen. i think you should be banned from any good deals in the future to give us lot a chance


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

typerchris said:


> omg that has to be some of the best deals i have ever seen. i think you should be banned from any good deals in the future to give us lot a chance


I was very lucky i rang a chap one friday night after seeing a advert he told me what he had for sale and what money he was after, i was the other side of the UK 9.00am saturday morning with the cash.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

As cars off road for timing belt/ water pump/ alternator change..:bawling:

Thought it would be a good time to give fitting a go! Used all the available advice ( I think! ) and it seems quite straight forward but I still have a few questions...

Schematic on page 10 of manual shows COM port of solenoid connected to front turbo actuator via T piece. And NO port Fitted to existing control solenoid again through t piece. Map sensor is T'd into plenum - FPR hose.




















I'm slightly confused about page 11 lower 3 drawings.. Anyone have any ideas?

I've included page 12/13 so anyone who reads Japanese please feel free to translate! :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooow i'll be doing mine next week so if you get it sorted can you post some pics up please?

bob


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll certainly try although I don't know when I'll have the whole thing back together!

Also forgot to mention.. Any thoughts to where the little in line filter goes?


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

*kit*

The line filter goes in the air signal pipe from your new FRP tee to your Apex boost kit MAP sensor.

I'm also fitting my Apex boost kit when time permits. I've made an alternative mount to hold my MAP sensor and solenoid. Wiring is all installed. Just haven't tackled the plumbing as the plenum will be off shortly.

That schematic has to be the most clumsy install effort I've come across.
It leaves the stock solenoid in position then adds the Apex solenoid. 
The wiring harness to get the Apex solenoid to plug into the Nissan plug is awful.
I've fitted up GTSt's and it's a piece of cake, simply take your air boost signal to the Apex solenoid NO then from the COMM plumb down to the wastegate.
The NC vents to atmosphere. (or can be plumbed back to the inlet hose)
Make sure to plug the stock Nissan return to inlet hoses if you don't do as above.
If you don't use the square rubber pad under the solenoid, you'll hear it clacking away loudly.

These aren't a flash boost controller and they need all the help you can give them. 
Keep the air line to the MAP sensor short. 
Watch your boost setting isn't too low or the boost cut will scare you severly.
Don't forget to tell the PFc that you now have the boost kit installed.
I only use these controllers as they keep the cabin free from Gizmos and clutter, and all the info is right there on the commander.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

fourtoes said:


> Ooow i'll be doing mine next week so if you get it sorted can you post some pics up please?
> 
> bob


Dont forget the dummys step by step lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

I found the fact you leave the stock boost controller and restrictor plumbed in a bit strange, as on the next page it shows a single turbo setup RB25? and you disconnect factory solenoid.. Does the factory item go fully open if disconnected? If so why not just replace with T piece?


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Like I said, a clumsy effort.
The factory solenoid is NC.
When energised, it bleeds off some boost signal air and thus the actual boost must rise slightly in order to open the wastegates.
I'll be going a similar route to the Rb25. (as illustrated on the later pages)
Best to keep all the pipework simple and preferably as short as possible to avoid spikes, if you want stable boost control.
Once you get over 1.0 to 1.3 bar, this controller will find it difficult to maintain steady boost through the full rpm range.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Found this online may help a little.. http://www.ko_racer.talktalk.net/InstallingApexiAVCR.pdf
Thanks to Keith O'Brien :thumbsup:


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

this may come in handy  

YouTube - Apexi Electronics Install Pt.2 by Ali's Drift Garage


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Hate to resurrect a dead thread (well it's not TOO old) but I figured it'd be better than starting a new one. I'm currently installing my kit and was just wondering where everything plugged in exactly? The MAP sensor goes to the side of the Power FC? Where does the plug for the solenoid plug in? 

And lastly on the solenoid there's a threaded hole with "NC" above it. What threads there?


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

dont worry i wouldnt call this a dead thread as i still havent got mine plumbed in im scared of the pipework lol. dont fancy breaking anything.


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

I fittd mine some months back (RB25) and from what I rem the booklet covered it all
Just took me time n double checked before I powered it up


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

900ss said:


> I fittd mine some months back (RB25) and from what I rem the booklet covered it all
> Just took me time n double checked before I powered it up


That could be my problem. I don't have a booklet. Must have lost it or something. I've got everything figured out, just need to know where the electrical plugs go. And possibly if this NC thing matters (but it doesn't seem to).


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

NerdJuice said:


> That could be my problem. I don't have a booklet.... just need to know where the electrical plugs go..



Heres a pic or 2 
As said it was some time since I fitted mine
As far as I rem there was only a few plugs n maybe 5 ? wires? 

Dont fink the main plugs could be got wrong tho?


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

900ss said:


> As far as I rem there was only a few plugs n maybe 5 ? wires?
> 
> Dont fink the main plugs could be got wrong tho?


Yeah there's just 2 plugs. One coming off the solenoid, the other off the MAP sensor. Best I can figure is the Solenoid plug goes into the stock boost controller location, (so the PCM valve?) and the MAP goes to the side of the Power FC itself. If I could just confirm where the boost controller plug is, everything would be hunky-dory.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

well im hoping to find a way of removing the original boost solenoid if thats at all possible when fitting this.


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

NerdJuice said:


> If I could just confirm where the boost controller plug is, everything would be hunky-dory.


Have I got me wires crossed here ? 
You say Power FC
Might be wrong but the AVCR I have doesnt "plug in" as such to the ecu, but needs to connected via seperate wires?
There was no other plug?


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Well since you're all so nice in trying to help me, I got a few pictures to help explain my question better, and to alleviate confusion.

THIS! Is my kit. 



^^Solenoid and attaching plug on the lower left, MAP sensor thing and plug on the lower right. Vacuum lines and all the clamps and things ontop.




^^Close up of the solenoid and MAP sensor.



^^And lastly, everything connected. 

*My questions are:*

1)Where do those two lone white plugs in the last picture, plug into? Only one I can figure is the MAP one goes into the side of the PFC itself. Is that correct? I have the vacuum lines and everything already figured. I just need to figure that last plug out.

2) What (if anything) threads into this spot on the solenoid? It says NC above it. 



Thanks.


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

Now I see (said the blind man  )
Yours is a diffo version to mine 
I could be wrong in saying this but mine is stand alone, where as yours I believe is controlled via the ecu?

As for the plug I don't know ?


----------



## NerdJuice (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang. Yeah mine is controlled through the power FC hand unit.


----------

